# Puppy food/treats



## StephStew (May 6, 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a good puppy food as well as what treats to use? I plan to find out what he is being fed by the breeder but also wanted to hear what everyone else is using. I'm hoping to find something that is good quality but not crazy expensive. I would love to find something that I can order on amazon. Any suggestions?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Barking Heads Puppy Days on Amazon Subscribe and Save, works out really good price! Fish for dogs treats, barking heads treats, baked liver, sausage, apple, cheese...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

RuthMill said:


> Barking Heads Puppy Days on Amazon Subscribe and Save, works out really good price! Fish for dogs treats, barking heads treats, baked liver, sausage, apple, cheese...


Sorted xx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Barking Heads Puppy Days on Amazon Subscribe and Save, works out really good price! Fish for dogs treats, barking heads treats, baked liver, sausage, apple, cheese...


We get our BH puppy food from Amazon too.  Sorted our boys tummies out really quickly and they love it!  Definitely gets a thumbs up from us. 

Was all excited when I saw BH 'Milkies' puppy treats, nearly got some then saw they are for puppies from 16 weeks.  Ours are only 9 and 10 weeks so gotta wait a while yet.  Am quite excited as I've got some sweet potato treats I made today slowly drying out in the oven as I type.  100% natural and safe at any age, with added bonus of being gentle on their tums. Gotta be a winner. :first:


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

Im feeding my puppy Purina and Lifestage (she is on a change over to Lifestage), which I got from Jollyes. If you want to compare different foods try www.whichdogfood.co.uk it tells you how much you should feed a day, how much it should cost you a day and the different ratings etc  Hope this helps


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

ZZF93 said:


> Im feeding my puppy Purina and Lifestage (she is on a change over to Lifestage), which I got from Jollyes. If you want to compare different foods try www.whichdogfood.co.uk it tells you how much you should feed a day, how much it should cost you a day and the different ratings etc  Hope this helps


Glad you've found the website useful!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> We get our BH puppy food from Amazon too.  Sorted our boys tummies out really quickly and they love it!  Definitely gets a thumbs up from us.
> 
> Was all excited when I saw BH 'Milkies' puppy treats, nearly got some then saw they are for puppies from 16 weeks.  Ours are only 9 and 10 weeks so gotta wait a while yet.  Am quite excited as I've got some sweet potato treats I made today slowly drying out in the oven as I type.  100% natural and safe at any age, with added bonus of being gentle on their tums. Gotta be a winner. :first:


Please pass on your recipe!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

We can't get Barking Heads on this side of the ocean. I feed them Wellness Core puppy. I've started giving them treats of apples, carrots and bananas. I now use a small amount of each, probably like 1/8th of a cup each as dessert after their dinner. I notice it softens their stool just enough so they don't strain but keeps it firm.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

*Recipe for Natural Sweet Potato Treats*



RuthMill said:


> Please pass on your recipe!


Well, it's not really a 'recipe' as such...so easy but mine LOVE them! I found it as I was surfing the net after googling something like _'natural dog treats.' _ Here it is:

Sweet Potato Natural chews

1.	Large sweet potatoes 
2.	Mandoline or sharp knife 
3.	Cutting Board 
4.	Baking Sheets 
5.	Aid of your choosing for greasing the pans 
6.	Oven 
*Preparation:*
Preheat oven to lowest setting.
Meanwhile, slice one top off sweet potatoes to make for easier balancing when slicing. Carefully cut thick lengthwise slices of the sweet potato using a sharp knife or mandoline, about 1/3 inch thick for larger chews. (You need to make them thick because when dehydrating, the slices are going to lose the majority of their thickness.)_ (NB. I made my first ones much smaller/thinner than this as my 2 are still little and I assumed this was meant for adult dogs.)_
Grease you baking sheets and arrange slices of potato. Place in the oven and let them do their thing...for a looooong time!! 
Let them slowly cook and dehydrate over a period of about 8 hours, give or take. _(NB. I did mine for less as they were smaller.)_ The higher your heat setting, the less amount of time you will need, though the lower the setting and longer the time, the better the overall outcome.
You can take your dehydrated chips out of the oven when they have reached your desired 'doneness'; less amount of time for softer/chewier treats and a longer amount of time for dryer and tougher treats. Turn off the oven when they are almost fully dry to the touch. They may still be a tad moist and pliable so just let them sit in the oven (turned off) overnight — the next morning they will be perfect.

I used one of those 'open-mesh-type' baking trays, so didn't use anything to grease the tin with, but I have seen alternative recipes that suggest unsalted butter. They also suggested sprinkling your dog's favourite flavouring onto buttered slices eg. cinnamon.

I am really pleased with these and will definitely be making them again.


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Well, it's not really a 'recipe' as such...so easy but mine LOVE them! I found it as I was surfing the net after googling something like _'natural dog treats.' _ Here it is:
> 
> Sweet Potato Natural chews
> 
> ...


Thanks, might give this a go  Will it be alright for Orianna she is 11 weeks old?


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

ZZF93 said:


> Thanks, might give this a go  Will it be alright for Orianna she is 11 weeks old?


Ours are 9 and 10 weeks and they've been fine. I think you're quite safe as there are no additives and sweet potato is sometimes recommended to help settle their little tummies if they get upset, so must be gentle.


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

Brilliant thanks  Enzo doesn't really like roast potatoes but will also try him with these  He is so fussy, bless him


----------

